# Snowboarding club....whos up for it!



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Me and the missis are well up for a once/twice weekly meet-up to become 'KING(queen) OF THE MOUNTAIN!!!'

We have only been boarding for about a year and that was in seasonal spits and spurts, so we are deffo not pros! But we wanna be.

Now I do know this can seem pricey BUT a 3 month seasonal pass is 2500aed and that allows you to go as much as you want for as long as you want! 

Personally I wanna be a bit of a park boy(eventhough I'm 30!) but all the usual slope techniques (buttering ,carving, etc) I also wanna be comfortable with, so who's up for it!?

Finally I just wanted to say that this is for ALL abilities, esp the ladies out there, as my wife is fed up of Being the only girl! We Just wanna create something for all fellow snow lovers to enjoy on a regular basis.... I mean it is on our door step after all!

Let me know if your interested as I have already been told that numbers mean further discounts!!! Woop woop!

Lastly... If you ski... Your not welcome! Lol! 

Only joking, More the merrier! 

Speak to you soon! 

E&K


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

HEEELLLLOOOOOOOO! Their must be some snow lovers put there somewhere!?

Ok.... So I see this is not a popular idea, is this due to price? 

Ok, well... Would anyone be interested in using up an entertainer voucher and go for a couple of hours for a shred???

Please get in touch if you interested, thanks

E&K


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually started two weeks ago and been trying to go once or two times a week, I am pretty new at it but improving! want to get as good as i can get in ski dubai so i don't bother learning it once i go on a vacation.


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

If you have just started, and this does make a difference so I will ask, are you male or female?? For some weird reason lasies seem to puck up boardin slower than guys?? He'll knows why? But my wife would love a partner in crime on the slope lol! Either way, we gotta sort out an evening sharpish lol

Just let me know when ur next goin and we'll meet up 

Lastly, thanks for the reply! I was thinkin I was a bit of a loner over here!!!! Hehehe


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Awesome!!!!
> 
> If you have just started, and this does make a difference so I will ask, are you male or female?? For some weird reason lasies seem to puck up boardin slower than guys?? He'll knows why? But my wife would love a partner in crime on the slope lol! Either way, we gotta sort out an evening sharpish lol
> 
> ...


are you using this snowboard front to try and meet girls?!?!?!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I might join you ...send me the details like the whereabouts, when you folks pan on going.

just a bit skeptical with the "quality of the snow" but I guess you can fill me in....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

quality of the snow is alright really, only issue is that it is small. if you are already good it is only fun if you go on rails or do the jumps, going up and down the same short place is not that much fun and gets old rather fast considering how pricey it is.


----------



## aurorakchan (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea this sounds good I guess my only concern is about how bored we would get of it because of how small it is you know


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Keen Keen Keen!! Just recently bought the 3 month pass!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

We just bought the 3 month pass and would be up for this!


----------



## SimonB33 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd defiantly be up for this!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

FlyingDodo said:


> We just bought the 3 month pass and would be up for this!


You two just can't get enough can ya!!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

thecork said:


> You two just can't get enough can ya!!


Hahaha sooo true Mr Cork


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe after the three months you'll be able to beat me in a race! Then I'll switch to skiing forwards of course


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

thecork said:


> Maybe after the three months you'll be able to beat me in a race! Then I'll switch to skiing forwards of course


haha, i'm not sure i'll ever be able to beat you in a race!! ;-)
How bout you learn to board and then we can race fairly hee hee


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Shingle Peak said:


> haha, i'm not sure i'll ever be able to beat you in a race!! ;-)
> How bout you learn to board and then we can race fairly hee hee


One day I just might surprise you!!


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, I know boards will never beat ski.... But.... We have better clothing! And off piste in deep powder skis cannot compete. Lol, 

Also pickin up girls!! Umm... Nope! Just after a good mix really. Theirs nothing worse than having way too many of one gender when looking into starting a club of sorts.

But I'm glad peeps out there are interested! 

Unfortunately this Friday morn would have been awesome. But I have to work now(client issues) that said if the wife is up for an evening this week is their one you guys and gals would prefer???


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

vennerfr said:


> Unfortunately, I know boards will never beat ski.... But.... We have better clothing! And off piste in deep powder skis cannot compete. Lol,
> 
> Also pickin up girls!! Umm... Nope! Just after a good mix really. Theirs nothing worse than having way too many of one gender when looking into starting a club of sorts.
> 
> ...


I'm not so keen for picking up girls  
Bummer you have to work on Friday, the mornings are so quiet its brilliant!

How bout tomorrow night?


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

**********UPDATE!********

There will be four of us there from 7pm tomo, so if you wanna join us for a shrewd please feel welcome.

E&K


----------



## jaroo (Sep 25, 2010)

keep me updated if you go again...

may not go roo often as i fear it may be too short but always more fun to board with others than alone...

keen to try it never been yet in 6 months I've been here


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

I must say sorry to begin with, work has been moving so fast I haven't had time to pee!! 

BUT, we are back on the hunt for some shred time! So, just look out for a guy in a lime green helmet, and come over and say hi! 

Hope to see you all soon! 

E&K


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

vennerfr said:


> I must say sorry to begin with, work has been moving so fast I haven't had time to pee!!
> 
> BUT, we are back on the hunt for some shred time! So, just look out for a guy in a lime green helmet, and come over and say hi!
> 
> ...


We will be back on the slope as soon as Shingle Peak's wrist has healed!


----------



## SimonB33 (Feb 26, 2011)

Next time your going I keen to check it out, saw they had freestyle evenings on as well?


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

hu guys, i know this is an old thread, but I'm moving to Dubai on Feb 1st, never been boarding before, but can't wait to start. Ill get a few lessons under my belt, then id love to join you. 29yr Male btw.


----------

